# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  a sense of humor

## Jim Clayton

suggestions for improvement

----------


## AliGW

Jim - this is out of order. I am very sorry, but we will not help anyone to play pranks on others. We have said 'no' before to others asking for similar help. It has nothing to do with a sense of humour, and everything to do with ethics. Please do not complain any further about it. Thanks.

----------


## Jim Clayton

I have no issue with being denied help, as it is your right to do so.  My grievance lies with my post being labeled unethical and told that there is no such thing as harmless pranks...when I can think of a few dozen off the top of my head.  I don't read every post.  I don't know the history of every post.  So if there is a dark history surrounding this topic, making it a point of contention, then one clear concise way to eliminate that would be to, in large BOLD FONT add it to the rules.  That's all I have.  I appreciate the help and I'll leave you to your day.

----------


## AliGW

I'm sorry, Jim, but you must accept that this has a lot more to do with what we don't know about our forum members than what we do. Whilst I have no reason to doubt what you say about this being a way to have fun at your buddy's expense, I have no reason to believe you, either. I know no more about you than a few words on a forum.

'Harmless pranks' go wrong all the time, either because the victims don't find them funny, or because they actually harm the victims or their property, or because the prankster is unable to control the results of the prank. 

I am very surprised that you think we need to make it a rule that you do not ask for help with 'pranks' designed to make it appear that someone's computer is malfunctioning. However, in the light of this conversation, I will ensure that it is added to the forum guidelines that are currently being written to accompany the simplified forum rules launched last month.

----------


## Jim Clayton

I don't disagree with you about that.

----------

